# what is the best inkjet transfer paper on the market for light and dark garments?



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hi i have been making shirts for like 2 years now, and i am curious about the best transfer papers..

i have been using new milford photo transfer paper my whole career, but they are starting to get expensive, and next month they are raising prices again!!! they are already the most expensive paper... 

i want quailty but damn is there any competition to new milford photo transfer paper?

what are the 3 top transfer papers for light and dark
1. 1.
2. 2.
3. 3.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For lights:
1, 2, and 3. = Jetprosofstretch. Available at tshirtsupplies.com, New Milford, Coastal, Alpha, and others. Just google Jetprosofstretch. Some preferred vendors give discounts, look in the preferred vendors link for the info. Tshirtsupplies.com is offer a 5% discount for signing up for the newletter.

Dark paper:
For #1: I like Ironall Dark when the batch is not problematic.
Other folks have found Alpha Gold for dark to be very good, I am going to sample it soon.

Ironall Dark is also sold under other names: Translusion, JetFlex, Everlast Soft... and another name... can't ever seem to remember them alllllll... lol. But you can price shop other suppliers by these names, to see if you can find the same paper from someone else cheaper.

I have no real #2 and #3. I like Ironall Dark, but being opaque, it is what it is, so I recently bought a cutter.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> For lights:
> 1, 2, and 3. = Jetprosofstretch.


LOL Kelly.  But I agree ... JetPro SofStretch _is_ the best I've found.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> For lights:
> 1, 2, and 3. = Jetprosofstretch. Available at tshirtsupplies.com, New Milford, Coastal, Alpha, and others. Just google Jetprosofstretch. Some preferred vendors give discounts, look in the preferred vendors link for the info. Tshirtsupplies.com is offer a 5% discount for signing up for the newletter.
> 
> Dark paper:
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,

As far as Alpha Gold, that is Neenah's JET-OPAQUE otherwise known as JetWear Dark...same stuff, different name. We have been using the JetWear name since we acquire the rights after the changes w/ FotoWear, which brought the product to market in the 80's....if you want us to list it under the other names, let us now - our new sites have a matching feature, so you always know what you are getting...it may be confusing at 1st, but we hope it makes it easier in your HT Paper needs.


Thanks, all, stay in touch, 
Mike


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

tshirtsupplies said:


> As far as Alpha Gold, that is Neenah's JET-OPAQUE otherwise known as JetWear Dark...same stuff, different name.


Great info to know!! Thanks Mike...

I just bought some Alpha Gold based on recommendations on this forum but wasnt' sure if anybody else carried it.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Alpha is a great supplier...

Let us know what you think, it is the same product as JetWear Dark...Neenah's JET-OPAQUE®....

The names may be confusing, but it is all the same....paper!

If you have any questions, let me know,

Mike


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike, it's so nice to finaly get some clear answers on these paper confusions, it's a mess imo as to why everyone wants to call it a different name. Yes it may help their sales for a while but in the ned it hurts the users of the product as they never really know what they are buying.

Thank you again for the info


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

That's good to know! Thanks, Mike.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Of course there still may be some confusion, but there are only a handful of MFGs in the HT world.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Great info to know!! Thanks Mike...
> 
> I just bought some Alpha Gold based on recommendations on this forum but wasnt' sure if anybody else carried it.


 
Hi John, 

Have you also used Ironall Dark in the past? If you have, would you mind giving me your thoughts on Ironall Dk compared to the Alpha Gold? Thanks so much!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You know it's not always the cost that should be figured into the word Cheap. We bought some transfers from a local supplier, and it took an additional 15 seconds to adhere. The previous company was in California, we paid shipping, and twenty cents more, but spent half the time heat pressing them. Our time is more valuable then the cost of the transfer paper. 

We had four errors which isn't terrible bad, because I know who will buy my now Vintage t-shirts at a $2.00 discount. Not bad considering my alternatives is to reuse them as test t-shirts.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

tshirtsupplies said:


> Alpha is a great supplier...
> 
> Let us know what you think, it is the same product as JetWear Dark...Neenah's JET-OPAQUE®....
> 
> ...


 
hope you can help.... *my questions are in bold & they are underlined.....*

Condé has an opaque as well called
JET OPAQUE ....but it is "BLUE GRID"......

*Who makes this "BLUE GRID PAPER"?* 

(I know that you carry "BLUE GRID" under the name Jetwear Dark HI-GlOSS.)



ALSO... Paper Ranch has an opaque called 
JET OPAQUE ...but it has GREEN LINES on the back.

*What is this paper?? who makes it??*



*Your(tshirtsupplies.com)* JET-OPAQUE has ORANGE LINES on the back.

*Alphasupply *has their name printed on the back in ORANGE. ..but NO orange lines*......so how does one know it is from Neenah??*

*Coastal's *"orange line" opaque paper is called JET DARK.

*Stahls' *"orange line" paper is called INKTRA OPAQUE.

*So these are all the same paper , yes?????*

*AND..... is this NEENAH'S TRADEMARK NAME For "orange line" opaque paper... *
*"JET-OPAQUE®" ???*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> *Stahls' *"orange line" paper is called INKTRA OPAQUE.


My eyes!!!  lol, just kidding ya, Mrs. B. The Inktra is Ironall Dark.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> My eyes!!!  lol, just kidding ya, Mrs. B. The Inktra is Ironall Dark.


Well...... unless STAHLS switched in the last month it is *not* Ironall Dark.

I registered my business with them and they sent me a nice sample package in late July.(1 month ago)

Their(Stahls) *INKTRA OPAQUE paper has Orange lines down the back IDENTICAL to ....*
*NEENAH's ORANGE LINES....which is called "JET OPAQUE".*
*also the same as....*
*Jetwear Dark.....tshirtsupplies.com*
*Jet Dark...........Coastal*

*It even "smells" the same!!!*
*(if I may say that...lol!)*

*Ironall DARK paper does not have this distinctive NEENAH "Jet Opaque" smell.*


----------



## LTN137 (Aug 30, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I like Ironall Dark, but being opaque, it is what it is, so I recently bought a cutter.


Good Evening,

I'm in research mode. I haven't purchased any equipment yet and I haven't even made a shirt a PC iron on transfer. 

But my question is this. With the above quote are you suggesting that I could put transfer paper (such as the Alpha brands) through a cutter? Man, this would make this whole process a lot easier. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LTN137 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I'm in research mode. I haven't purchased any equipment yet and I haven't even made a shirt a PC iron on transfer.
> 
> ...


Hi LTN and :welcome:

That's not what I was saying, but you can send inkjet transfer papers thru cutter's that have "contour cutting" capabilities and it will cut out your design for you. 

If you search terms like:
1. transfer paper cutter
2. contour cutting
3. transfer paper plotter
4. transfer contour cutting
5. Jpss plotter
6. ironall dark cutter

You will return threads on the subject. One of the things alot of heat transfer folks have on their wish list is a contour cutting capable cutter (also called plotter) just for that reason. 

Some inkjet heat transfer papers are pretty easy to cut, some are harder to cut, but if you think you know what paper you want to use, just search the paper name - like Blue Grid cutter or Blue Grid plotter, and any threads on that paper with a cutter or plotter will return so you can see what is written about it. 

What I was trying to say is, even tho I like Ironall Dark, it is still an opaque paper, meaning the product hasn't come up to speed really yet for what I would like, so I bought a cutter to add vinyl to the line up to take the place of Ironall Dark in some cases.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Well...... unless STAHLS switched in the last month it is *not* Ironall Dark.
> 
> I registered my business with them and they sent me a nice sample package in late July.(1 month ago)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mrs. B, lol, I notice I don't like the smell of JPSS, but I did like the smell of the Ironall, hehe. Look at this link and look at the Stahl's entry:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html#post353024

I think the real question is: Is Inktra Stretch _different_ from Inktra?????


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Mrs. B, lol, I notice I don't like the smell of JPSS, but I did like the smell of the Ironall, hehe. Look at this link and look at the Stahl's entry:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html#post353024
> 
> I think the real question is: Is Inktra Stretch _different_ from Inktra?????


You are so funny!!!
I started that thread....

Inktra "stretch"
and
Inktra opaque

...are 2 different papers.

They(Stahls) did not send me a sample of the "Inktra Stretch" because I told them that I did not like Ironall Dark.
(bad batch remember......?)


P.S. I love the smell of JOTO inkjet dark(Paropy paper)
and
The (what I call)"ORANGE LINE" Dark (Neenah paper)


I am with ya on the JPSS.....eeww to the smell but YEEEESSSS to the press!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> .....I think the real question is: Is Inktra Stretch _different_ from Inktra?????


 
Ok....I just dug through my 12" pile of PAPER FOR LIGHTS....

STAHLS Inktra stretch is........
IRONALL FOR *LIGHTS*!!!!! 
weird huh!!!!

so....

Stahls INKTRA STRETCH....Ironall for LIGHTS

Stahls INKTRA OPAQUE....Neenah's Jet Opaque or "ORANGE LINES"
I.E. .....
Jetwear Dark .......tshirtsupplies.com
Jet Dark...............Coastal
and
Mike at tshirtsupplies.com says that ALPHA GOLD is this same paper.......


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

at one time John and people on this forum called me the Iron all King.. I have a number of videos on the Youtube showing this paper. I need to remove the ones showing the old iron all. Times have changed and I now use Jet Pro Sofstretch and Everlast for Darks. Depending on the use I will also use blue Grid opaque for thing like tote bags. I will be doing some new videos showing more of the Everlast For darks. wife just bought me a new video Camera for my 65th...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> You are so funny!!!
> I started that thread....


Lol.. I knew that.. haha....  



ashamutt said:


> Inktra "stretch"
> and
> Inktra opaque
> 
> ...are 2 different papers.


Well there you go then, it had to be something like that. I see Stahl's carries:

Inktra .............. (what is this paper?)
Inktra Opaque .... (Jet OPAQUE)
Inktra Stretch ..... (Ironall)

Do they carry a Inktra Stretch Dark? I didn't see it. ?? 

This name game is utterly ridiculous! 

Okay, and thank you so much for bringing this distinction to light.
_I had not seen anyone do that before. In the past, I've only seen everyone refer to the Inktra as the Ironall version. I believe they dropped off the "Stretch" and just adopted the Inktra as Ironall_.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Ok....I just dug through my 12" pile of PAPER FOR LIGHTS....


I am going to call you The Paper Lady! 



ashamutt said:


> STAHLS Inktra stretch is........
> IRONALL FOR *LIGHTS*!!!!!
> weird huh!!!!


Yep, I am surprised they used the same name for different lines like that. 

PS: We were posting at the same time. Isn't that funny? 



ashamutt said:


> so....
> 
> Stahls INKTRA STRETCH....Ironall for LIGHTS
> 
> ...


Yep, I hear that from Mike, too about the Alpha Gold which was great to learn, and yes, to the rest, but what about that plain old Inktra?? I guess it is the light version of JetWear Dark, so it would be JetWear??? Chime in here, Paper Lady...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

let me go look.......

LOL!!! The Paper Lady!!! funny !!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

badalou said:


> at one time John and people on this forum called me the Iron all King.. I have a number of videos on the Youtube showing this paper. I need to remove the ones showing the old iron all. Times have changed and I now use Jet Pro Sofstretch and Everlast for Darks. Depending on the use I will also use blue Grid opaque for thing like tote bags. I will be doing some new videos showing more of the Everlast For darks. wife just bought me a new video Camera for my 65th...


 
WONDERFUL!!! more videos!!!!

Happy 65th BIRTHDAY LOU!!!!!!!

....have you heard about the "new" ironall for DARKS coming out in about a month????
can you find out about it?????


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Yep, I hear that from Mike, too about the Alpha Gold which was great to learn, and yes, to the rest, but what about that plain old Inktra?? I guess it is the light version of JetWear Dark, so it would be JetWear??? Chime in here, Paper Lady...


ok....this is where it gets tricky.......we need Mike to chime in.....

plain old "*INKTRA*" for lights from STAHLS......

LIGHT blue lines down the back......

same as......???(please help me mike)

"Alpha RED HOT" alpha supply co. 
"JET-PRO HOT PEEL" from Paper Ranch(*not* soft stretch)

and...

maybe .....
JETWEAR HOT from tshirtsupplies.com...BUT
Mike's lines are darker and there are only 2 lines running "short ways" across the paper.

I guess I will have to wait for mike on this one.....


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....oh yes....then there is JETWAR HOT "double green lines"...!!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a post Mike wrote about the marks on the backs of the papers, and why sometimes they vary. If you haven't seen it, it could help some.

It seems the marks on the back can be different for the same exact paper. This really came about when some folks wanted to know why some JPSS would sometimes have a black line instead of the typical blue grid and JPSS name. 

But, what I'm hoping is not the case, is that back markings themselves are making it all even *more* confusing and mucking things up. 

Anyway, here's the link for you to decide:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t54021-3.html#post337308

and........_ Miiiiiike!!!_ Help!!! LOL!  Thanks!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Here is a post Mike wrote about the marks on the backs of the papers, and why sometimes they vary. If you haven't seen it, it could help some.
> 
> It seems the marks on the back can be different for the same exact paper. This really came about when some folks wanted to know why some JPSS would sometimes have a black line instead of the typical blue grid and JPSS name.
> 
> ...


YES ...PLEEEEEASE MIKE.....HEEEEEEELP!

Funny you mention that thread ...I have a subscription to it!!! LOL

And.... I have in my possession some of the "black line" JPSS it mentions.

It came from Alpha supply co. 
A friend of mine ordered a "sample pack" a few weeks ago from them and I took a looksie at their JPSS........ sure enough.....ONE BLACK LINE!

Now _MY_ "sample pack" from Alpha Supply from early this year came with the "standard-backing-JPSS"...Wide LT. Blue grid with "jetpro softstretch" written all over the back.

I wonder if Alpha will change the name eventually?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Please noooOOOOOO!!!! Lol...~fingers crossed~ Ok, try not to go crazy, in the meantime. It's a mess and hopefully help will arrive soon.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> WONDERFUL!!! more videos!!!!
> 
> Happy 65th BIRTHDAY LOU!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, been getting lot of emails from you guys.. it is a biggie for me turning 65.. Taking my bride of 30 years (sept 19th.) to vegas. got tickets to see Jersey Boys.. can't wait. Lou


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

anyway, Thanks for PMing me , mike, and thanks for all of the help with the papers and the "re-naming" stuff!
It will shed light on everything and HELP us all!

...people will no longer have to keep purchasing paper only to find out "hey this is paper that I ALREADY have!!!!!"

I am so excited to see that FINALLY there is someone out there willing to SHED some LIGHT on all of this!!!
*THIS IS GOOD BUSINESS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
( ^ not yelling ...jumping up and down for JOY! )

( I hope the "paper mafia" doesn't bump you off!!! LOL!!)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

badalou said:


> at one time John and people on this forum called me the Iron all King.. I have a number of videos on the Youtube showing this paper. I need to remove the ones showing the old iron all. Times have changed and I now use Jet Pro Sofstretch and Everlast for Darks. Depending on the use I will also use blue Grid opaque for thing like tote bags. I will be doing some new videos showing more of the Everlast For darks. wife just bought me a new video Camera for my 65th...


you are the king of all of it LOU!!!!!


----------

